# Who plays Farmville?



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I am really trying to like FB. Farmville tells me I should fertilize my crops...how am I supposed to do that lol? It didn't tell me.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Go to account settings
2. Click on 'Delete Account.'
3. Click 'Yes.'


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

#1 Go to my account
#2 make me your friend
#3 I will fertilize your farm 


You friends do it for you.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

lol.

you guys are nuts.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Friends fertilize for you


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Like face book hate farmsville... lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> 1. Go to account settings
> 2. Click on 'Delete Account.'
> 3. Click 'Yes.'


Hahah perfect, although i couldnt do it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I play Farmville lol. I stopped because it would make my comp freeze but it doesn't anymore.
But yeah your farm neighbors fertilize them for you =)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> #1 Go to my account
> #2 make me your friend
> #3 I will fertilize your farm
> 
> You friends do it for you.


I think I sent you a request to be my neighbor, is that the same thing? I'm GotJowls btw  I've been chasing off gophers, foxes, raking leaves, and such all day lol in order to make monies to plant more crops. A lot of times it seems to freeze and the coins I earned disappear, I have found if I let it publish it usually keeps my progress, but returning to my farm and refreshing don't always work, is this a Mac thing, or a Farmville thing?


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> 1. Go to account settings
> 2. Click on 'Delete Account.'
> 3. Click 'Yes.'


i hear you on that lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I t is a farmville thing yes it is frustraing but so adarn addicting. I will be your friend. Send me a request Sharon Nordrum. I'm a friend of Holly's so you could find me on her page.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Fertilized your crops


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm catching on slowly, thanks for the help guys. If I have a square that is out of alignment, how do I plow over it and make it 2 squares, instead of one square in the middle of 2 half squares of grass?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Go in where your arrow is and press on the recycle arrows. This will allow you to delete the one plowed area you don't want. Then go back and hit the arrow. You don't to delete things by mistake. Then you can re-plow.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Friends fertilize for you


That sounds dirty.... :rofl:

I am on facebook! Add me whoever hasn't!

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Farmville up! lol Send me a neighbor request too! Holly and Aimee are fantastic neighbors! Sharon and I just became neighbors too


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I t is a farmville thing yes it is frustraing but so adarn addicting. I will be your friend. Send me a request Sharon Nordrum. I'm a friend of Holly's so you could find me on her page.


AHHHHH it says one thing, than does another lol. I selected you in the option to invite you to be my neighbor, and I think instead it invited you to Farmville instead, why isn't this more user friendly???


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> 1. Go to account settings
> 2. Click on 'Delete Account.'
> 3. Click 'Yes.'


This applies to user-friendliness, too.

I can't pass up an opportunity to hate on FB.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aczdreign said:


> This applies to user-friendliness, too.
> 
> I can't pass up an opportunity to hate on FB.


Boooo! lol just kidding. I really didn't like FB for a long time... i just went to play my silly mafia wars... I only recently started using it for what it was intended to be, it took quite a while for me to "get it" lol Now i'm a flippin' addicted fool!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Farmville up! lol Send me a neighbor request too! Holly and Aimee are fantastic neighbors! Sharon and I just became neighbors too


I think I sent one already, because when I type your name it doesn't bring it up. Try inviting me, I'm Got jowls (FB thinks my first name is Got lol).


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha.
I had a MySpace that I shut down a few years ago because people kept harassing me to comment on stupid things. One night, I decided to delete everything from my carefully designed page and replace it with two pictures:


















I never logged in again, and all the problems solved themselves.
Give it a shot, and call me in the morning.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

see I have a video on FB about Slayer and God... if you liked FB you could watch it lol


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

As tempting as that sounds, I think I'll just keep trolling around for FB'ers to hate on. Nice try tho.
:clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol You can't blame me for trying! Seriously though, it's a hilarious video


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Believe me, I think FB is the devil, but I'm revamping my site so I wanted to be able to let people know when it's done and stuff, plus I like free games.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

The only use of FB that I can condone is for local businesses. I have a friend who owns a restaurant near Baton Rouge and is reporting vastly increased sales that he attributes to facebook. Sucker born every minute and soforth.

The way I see it, things like FB desensitize people to lack of privacy. If mankind still exists 40 years from now, and our children and their children have been raised on and desensitized to sharing everything with the world via the internet, it becomes that much easier for the right to privacy to be taken away. The right to privacy is no longer valued, and so it is lost.

I know that this is an extremist point of view, and I do not lose sleep at night worrying that I'm being filmed by the government. I just see no reason to participate in things like FB, because I value my privacy and do not want to be listed by name on a google search. I don't feel the need to share every bit of my personal life online, as if seeking approval from total strangers.

But anyway, that's just my opinion and I don't expect anyone to agree with me. I just really enjoy giving folks a hard time about it.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I stopped playing after getting 2 villa and reaching level 50.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahahaha you are def addicted to that Farmville stuff. just be careful you don't get a virus because of it, cause then all your crop will DIE hehehehe...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> The only use of FB that I can condone is for local businesses. I have a friend who owns a restaurant near Baton Rouge and is reporting vastly increased sales that he attributes to facebook. Sucker born every minute and soforth.
> 
> The way I see it, things like FB desensitize people to lack of privacy. If mankind still exists 40 years from now, and our children and their children have been raised on and desensitized to sharing everything with the world via the internet, it becomes that much easier for the right to privacy to be taken away. The right to privacy is no longer valued, and so it is lost.
> 
> ...


I agree, that is why my FB is in the name of my website, which is registered to my company. I also have no desire to get in touch with the pieces of garbage from my hometown or highschool. If I didn't keep in touch, it was for a reason lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What is fuel for?


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> What is fuel for?


It's for the tractors you can buy which plow or plant 4 square at a time.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

max said:


> It's for the tractors you can buy which plow or plant 4 square at a time.


Ah I see. I was wondering how you would keep up with a huge farm, tractors make sense.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Next question...
I have a marmot (he was so cute and limited, I had to spend my hard earned FV $ on him lol) and 2 cows. Do I have to feed them or care for them? They are % finished, does that mean until they have a baby? If so, do I have to "harvest" the babies?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Next question...
> I have a marmot (he was so cute and limited, I had to spend my hard earned FV $ on him lol) and 2 cows. Do I have to feed them or care for them? They are % finished, does that mean until they have a baby? If so, do I have to "harvest" the babies?


Haha when your animals are at 100% you have to brush them, harvest them, ect.  But nope you don't have to feed them, but you care for them by harvesting them 

I hope i'm right about this lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OK, i'll pick your brain some more lol Why can't I keep the lost animals that wander onto my farm?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> OK, i'll pick your brain some more lol Why can't I keep the lost animals that wander onto my farm?


haha 
I have no idea. I used to be able to keep them once i posted up that they wandered onto my farm by clicked "adopt this animal" on the wall post, but now it won't let me save my own stray animals :rofl:
So i pick out some of my farm friends like Holly and watch their profile every now and then for animals that may have wandered onto their farms


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OK how another one, how do I reploy an area I messed up? I put a square in the wrong place.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Farmville up! lol Send me a neighbor request too! Holly and Aimee are fantastic neighbors! Sharon and I just became neighbors too


I am so proud! :woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> OK how another one, how do I reploy an area I messed up? I put a square in the wrong place.


Well, if you look down there in the area where you can select the multi tool there should be a tool that looks like a hand in the drop down (or up in this case) menu. It allows you to move your plowed areas to the right place if you missplace them


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I am so proud! :woof:


I guess you're the farmer faerie now too! :rofl:


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Facebook makes Jesus cry.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Well, if you look down there in the area where you can select the multi tool there should be a tool that looks like a hand in the drop down (or up in this case) menu. It allows you to move your plowed areas to the right place if you missplace them


Cool got it! On the ipod touch when I play it has a delete option as well, so I was thinking maybe I could use that, but moving it was so much easier!

Now the super hard question...

I want to help my neighbors and such, I have helped all of my confirmed neighbors, and still no fuel. So I try to help other neighbors by clicking the neighbor tab above the FV screen, and I select the neighbor on top who has an issue, like foxes or raccoons. In the interface through FB I go to their farm, do the deed, get some coin and xp etc, but 90% of the time that money and xp is not saved. I can't even find that kind of help a neighbor option on iphone, I can only click my puny list of confirmed neighbors. On the farmville.com interface, clicking the link to go to their farm and help just takes me to my farm. Is there some easy way to help tons of people so I can get xp and fuel and items?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> Cool got it! On the ipod touch when I play it has a delete option as well, so I was thinking maybe I could use that, but moving it was so much easier!
> 
> Now the super hard question...
> 
> I want to help my neighbors and such, I have helped all of my confirmed neighbors, and still no fuel. So I try to help other neighbors by clicking the neighbor tab above the FV screen, and I select the neighbor on top who has an issue, like foxes or raccoons. In the interface through FB I go to their farm, do the deed, get some coin and xp etc, but 90% of the time that money and xp is not saved. I can't even find that kind of help a neighbor option on iphone, I can only click my puny list of confirmed neighbors. On the farmville.com interface, clicking the link to go to their farm and help just takes me to my farm. Is there some easy way to help tons of people so I can get xp and fuel and items?


I play from my comp, and everyday (when i'm not lazy) i visit a neighbors farm and the "Help they have rats!" ect. pops up everytime. I think iPhone has a different method with how the game works, but it may be a game glitch that's getting worked on  I'd say just keep visiting your neighbors farm everyday or two. One by one by going to the bottom Neighbor bar thing down at the bottom of the game screen.
Lemme know if you have anymore problems. I'm usually on FB alot, my name's Annie...i'm your friend already lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I play from my comp, and everyday (when i'm not lazy) i visit a neighbors farm and the "Help they have rats!" ect. pops up everytime. I think iPhone has a different method with how the game works, but it may be a game glitch that's getting worked on  I'd say just keep visiting your neighbors farm everyday or two. One by one by going to the bottom Neighbor bar thing down at the bottom of the game screen.
> Lemme know if you have anymore problems. I'm usually on FB alot, my name's Annie...i'm your friend already lol.


The ones at the bottom of the screen work fine, but I have very few neighbors. I want to visit more, so I click the neighbor tab and go through there and that's where I have a problem. Make me a neighbor, I'm a really good neighbor lol. It says you're pending, but I think that interface is wonky too, I tried to accept Sharon's neighbor request several times, and then overnight it popped up lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> The ones at the bottom of the screen work fine, but I have very few neighbors. I want to visit more, so I click the neighbor tab and go through there and that's where I have a problem. Make me a neighbor, I'm a really good neighbor lol. It says you're pending, but I think that interface is wonky too, I tried to accept Sharon's neighbor request several times, and then overnight it popped up lol.


Lol, i'll make you my neighbor  It took me a while to gets lotsa neighbors. But one way is to go ti the games Facebook page and add those that post "Add me".


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> The ones at the bottom of the screen work fine, but I have very few neighbors. I want to visit more, so I click the neighbor tab and go through there and that's where I have a problem. Make me a neighbor, I'm a really good neighbor lol. It says you're pending, but I think that interface is wonky too, I tried to accept Sharon's neighbor request several times, and then overnight it popped up lol.


K, i sent you a neighbor request. Did you get it?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> K, i sent you a neighbor request. Did you get it?


Got it and I accepted, TY!

So the game has a FB page, I'm gonna go look for that lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Most of my friends play farmville and have pitbulls two good combos. You can go tot he gopitbull page and add friends there too.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Most of my friends play farmville and have pitbulls two good combos. You can go tot he gopitbull page and add friends there too.


I'll go there and try that!

I'm still trying to find the FB page for farmville where I can add neighbors, when I search for Farmville I keep getting pages that are scam, like make a million bucks fast and easy, and make my member larger lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> I'll go there and try that!
> 
> I'm still trying to find the FB page for farmville where I can add neighbors, when I search for Farmville I keep getting pages that are scam, like make a million bucks fast and easy, and make my member larger lol.


http://www.facebook.com/FarmVille


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

TY so much!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I am really trying to like FB. Farmville tells me I should fertilize my crops...how am I supposed to do that lol? It didn't tell me.


The ignore button... LoL I just use it for networking, friends & Family



Aczdreign said:


> 1. Go to account settings
> 2. Click on 'Delete Account.'
> 3. Click 'Yes.'


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I deleted mine....I still have my petsociety and frontierville though~
My pets is most likely dead by now.


----------

